# Megaswill



## Angry Scotsman (19/3/09)

We have all read about the Megaswill beers on this forum, and a lot of people have openly canned the beers that are produced from the Big Breweries But WHY?

I personally am not some one who drinks Vb , carlton Draught, Tooheys New, Heineken or corona Etc but i will also not say that they are shit beers. I may not like the flavour or taste but that dosen't necesarily make it a shit beer.
If you were judgeing these beers in a competition they would rate fairly well as they fit into there catorgories and they rarely if ever have a brewing fault or infection.

I think it would be more beneficial on this forum if people explained what they don't like about a beer instead of bagging a beer out with out puting any real thought into there post.

i am sure this will cause some disagrements but lets discuss and have some fun

Cheers


----------



## Fents (19/3/09)

hmmm lets see....could it be that they use adjucts? (suguar etc)....or maybe iso hops (liquid hop extract)....or maybe the fact they mislead customers by calling them names they are not, draught, bitter etc...when they are clearly lagers.

or just the fact that they are $40 a case when i can make a all grain beer with proper hops that tastes about 10 times better to me for next to nicks....of course this is all just my opion, you decide.

in saying all that i nailed a carlton draught with my parma at lunch and even had a budwiser last night....why you ask? cause it was FREE!


----------



## Katherine (19/3/09)

can we please not.....


----------



## Fents (19/3/09)

Katie said:


> can we please not.....



go on katie you know you want to....


----------



## .DJ. (19/3/09)

I will give Megaswill some credit, the taste is always consistent. Which cant be easy.

The problem is, is that this consistant taste, tastes like crap. 

VB, Tooheys, Carlton etc all have this chemical aftertaste, nil or little flavour and no aroma... Other than that of dirty sock water...


----------



## peas_and_corn (19/3/09)

Why would I can them when they taste bad coming out of the bottle?


----------



## Swinging Beef (19/3/09)

Angry Scotsman said:


> If you were judgeing these beers in a competition they would rate fairly well as they fit into there catorgories and they rarely if ever have a brewing fault or infection.


Correct, but the classifications came into existance because the unpleasant beer existed first, not the other way round.


----------



## Angry Scotsman (19/3/09)

Katie said:


> can we please not.....




Say your piece that is what we are here for.

Another point i wan't to make is, although these beer may be mass produced with Adjunct and the like, at the end of the day they are getting people to drink beer and hopefully not Pre mix sugar drinks. Most of us on here would have probably started off on these style of beers.


----------



## fraser_john (19/3/09)

There is probably only one "megaswill" that I will drink with pleasure, and even then I would struggle to call it megaswill as it uniquely (.sp?) defines the australian style and thats Coopers!

Anything from CUB is :icon_vomit: 
Not a fan of anything from NSW either.
The TAS stuff is reasonable.

But give me a Sparkling Ale and I'm a happy man. In fact, I have six in the fridge to drink tonight to propagate the yeast out of :icon_cheers:


----------



## Adamt (19/3/09)

Angry Scotsman: This same thread comes up at least once a month, turns into an absolute shit-fight, and no-one wins. I'm not criticising you for bringing up the subject, as you're new here and may not have seen one, just informing you that it's a very tired subject!

Most of the ribbing that megaswill gets is due to it tasting pretty horrible when it is not served freezing cold and fizzy and when it is served in this fashion, all anyone can taste is freezing cold (basically nothing, taste buds are numbed) and fizzy. We as a community are about making the better beer; beer you can smell, taste, and enjoy for more than "cold and fizzy".


----------



## ~MikE (19/3/09)

i like coopers, although i find it is kinda bland, it's my default choice if there's nothing else worth drinking. otherwise, aussie megaswill makes me ashamed to be australian


----------



## jonocarroll (19/3/09)

Angry Scotsman said:


> Say your piece that is what we are here for.
> 
> Another point i wan't to make is, although these beer may be mass produced with Adjunct and the like, at the end of the day they are getting people to drink beer and hopefully not Pre mix sugar drinks. Most of us on here would have probably started off on these style of beers.


No - they are getting people to drink something that _they call beer_. If consistency is your thing, then megaswill surely does a good job of that. As .DJ. said, that consistency comes at the cost of flavour. Don't mistake the opinion of the people on this forum for just high-brow snobbery - the big breweries aren't blind to the fact that what they brew is intended to be drunk cold and fast, and in large amounts. *Hence* the term 'megaswill'. They then go the extra mile to do this as cheap as possible, while producing a consistent product.

As for pushing people off premixes and onto beer - I think you should look at _who_ makes the premixes, and who owns those companies... not a lot of suprises really.

Craft brewing is about making delicious beers. I'm not saying 'don't drink megaswill', but with better options available at comparable prices, I'll make my choice something decent.

If you really want to continue trolling, how about 'those politicians aren't so bad, they're just doing their jobs'...

Edit: Speeling misteak. Nothing can possiblie go wrong...


----------



## gava (19/3/09)

no such thing as a bad beer.............some are just better than others


----------



## peas_and_corn (19/3/09)

QuantumBrewer said:


> you're thing,



I expected better from you Jono...


----------



## jonocarroll (19/3/09)

gava said:


> no such thing as a bad beer.............some are just better than others


Don't make me whip out my picture of 'Geelong Pale'... Just looking at it makes me sick. There are indeed 'bad beers'.


----------



## ~MikE (19/3/09)

QuantumBrewer said:


> If you really want to continue trolling, how about 'those politicians aren't so bad, they're just doing their jobs'...


Those politicians ARE bad


----------



## jonocarroll (19/3/09)

peas_and_corn said:


> I expected better from you Jono...


Damn laptop keyboard... That's my excuse for now.


----------



## Bribie G (19/3/09)

spot on. I actually enjoy a cold fizzy beer that freezes the backs of the eyeballs, _in the right context_. To me there is nothing more mouth-gasmic than doing a five K walk on the surfside in the summer, a swim to cool off then take my parched self to the drive through bottlo at the Blue Pacific Hotel, grab a tallie of Melbourne Bitter (the only CUB I like), drive up to the lookout, sit overlooking the ocean and then slam the frozen nectar into the back of the throat. At that moment I would elbow past any number of Leffes or Yorkshire Bitters to get to my frozen goddess.

:icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: 

I even brew every third brew something in very similar style as a lawnmower special (yes and I put in 30 percent dex :super: )

On the other hand when I accompany the Mrs to the pokies and have to choose between the overpriced Fosters and Lions on tap and sit nursing a flat schooner in a headmaster glass at the Queen of the Nile or Jetsetters machine, all I can taste is mouse cage and dog piss. 

Horses for courses.


----------



## gava (19/3/09)

QuantumBrewer said:


> Don't make me whip out my picture of 'Geelong Pale'... Just looking at it makes me sick. There are indeed 'bad beers'.




Oh I wanna see


----------



## MarkBastard (19/3/09)

I reckon Coopers is over rated personally, but one of the better megaswills.


----------



## fraser_john (19/3/09)

QuantumBrewer said:


> Don't make me whip out my picture of 'Geelong Pale'... Just looking at it makes me sick. There are indeed 'bad beers'.



ugh, or Geelong Bitter, Geelong Light, now renamed into the equally awfull Bearings brand.


----------



## peas_and_corn (19/3/09)

Mark^Bastard said:


> I reckon Coopers is over rated personally, but one of the better megaswills.



When it comes to megaswill, it's certainly at the top. Definitely better than some of the others, such as VB and Miller Chill.


----------



## drsmurto (19/3/09)

Angry Scotsman

Is your real name Ian Johnston?


----------



## jonocarroll (19/3/09)

gava said:


> Oh I wanna see


Ugh. $20 a carton and you still feel ripped off.


----------



## Mantis (19/3/09)

I love going to the local footy on Saturdays in its approaching fast. The only thing I regret about it is having to drink megaswill. 
But it does make the HB, when I get home, taste fantastic


----------



## Angry Scotsman (19/3/09)

QuantumBrewer said:


> No - they are getting people to drink something that _they call beer_. If consistency is your thing, then megaswill surely does a good job of that. As .DJ. said, that consistency comes at the cost of flavour. Don't mistake the opinion of the people on this forum for just high-brow snobbery - the big breweries aren't blind to the fact that what they brew is intended to be drunk cold and fast, and in large amounts. *Hence* the term 'megaswill'. They then go the extra mile to do this as cheap as possible, while producing a consistent product.
> 
> As for pushing people off premixes and onto beer - I think you should look at _who_ makes the premixes, and who owns those companies... not a lot of suprises really.
> 
> ...


I started drinking Tooheys New as a 16 Year Old with the local Rugby team, and i have progressed to where i am today as a brewer for a small micro brewing. I don't drink Spirits and i think if people start off by drinking Vb, New or Corona we are more likely that these people are going to progress to better quality Beers.


----------



## Snow (19/3/09)

I like XXXX. It is malty, bitter, refreshing in the right context and is actually a well-made beer for its type. Unfortunately, it is way too expensive for what it is, and it is not a bitter, despite it's name. It also gives me a big hangover if I have a big session on it, unlike other less "industrial" beers.

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Angry Scotsman (19/3/09)

DrSmurto said:


> Angry Scotsman
> 
> Is your real name Ian Johnston?




Certainlt note, i will be at the beer awards tonight , i will be the guy wearing the black suit.


----------



## fraser_john (19/3/09)

DrSmurto said:


> Angry Scotsman
> 
> Is your real name Ian Johnston?



LOL good pick up my good Dr.


----------



## hoppinmad (19/3/09)

fraser_john said:


> In fact, I have six in the fridge to drink tonight to propagate the yeast out of :icon_cheers:



huh... and people say yeast propagation is a pain in the arse :lol:


----------



## gava (19/3/09)

QuantumBrewer said:


> Ugh. $20 a carton and you still feel ripped off.




Oh that doesn't even look nice... ok maybe there is a bad beer.


----------



## Katherine (19/3/09)

Australia day when my beer ran out I was pleasantly surprised by Melbourne Bitter.... 

but personally who gives a shit!


----------



## Adamt (19/3/09)

Angry Scotsman said:


> I started drinking Tooheys New as a 16 Year Old with the local Rugby team, and i have progressed to where i am today as a brewer for a small micro brewing. I don't drink Spirits and i think if people start off by drinking Vb, New or Corona we are more likely that these people are going to progress to better quality Beers.



So you know what we call "megaswill" are of lower quality... and you ask us why we don't like it? This thread is a crock.


----------



## jonocarroll (19/3/09)

Angry Scotsman said:


> I don't drink Spirits and i think if people start off by drinking Vb, New or Corona we are more likely that these people are going to progress to better quality Beers.


Uh huh - and you've seen the typical VB drinker, yes? They do all kinds of improvements to their lifestyles... more tattoos for instance, are a step forward.

Cause and effect my good man. Effect: You are drinking better beers. Cause: Probably not VB. I'm sure that everyone on this forum has had some sort of cause that has led to this effect, but I'm seriously struggling to assign that cause to megaswill. If that was the case, you could say that people will soon be eating gruyre because they've tried Mainland Cheddar.


----------



## Angry Scotsman (19/3/09)

QuantumBrewer said:


> Uh huh - and you've seen the typical VB drinker, yes? They do all kinds of improvements to their lifestyles... more tattoos for instance, are a step forward.
> 
> Cause and effect my good man. Effect: You are drinking better beers. Cause: Probably not VB. I'm sure that everyone on this forum has had some sort of cause that has led to this effect, but I'm seriously struggling to assign that cause to megaswill. If that was the case, you could say that people will soon be eating gruyre because they've tried Mainland Cheddar.



There are some effects where coopers have made in roads , where they have been able to convince Vb drinkers etc to try there beers. But it would be harder for coopers to convince a Jim beam Can drinker to move over to coopers.


----------



## Katherine (19/3/09)

.


> But it would be harder for coopers to convince a Jim beam Can drinker to move over to coopers.



maybe they dont like beer


----------



## brettprevans (19/3/09)

oh another thread megaswill thread. well im bored so ill contribute.

ahhh geelong bitter. i remember being out at the public bar (commonly known as the pubic bar) in melbourn back in the late 90's early 2000s where posts of geelong bitter were $1 and served in plastic pot glasses. pure filth that stuff was. 

here here Katie.


----------



## Katherine (19/3/09)

cm2 it's a silly discussion which mmm I am contributing to... we all know i am silly... should see me drunk... 

My partner puts solar panels on rich peoples homes, every so often (nearly every day) he will be offered a beer... in which you can guess it's either a TED's, Carlton Dry, Super Dry etc. Do you think he declines no way not after spending a whole day on a roof when its being in the high 30's... goes back easy. These are people with lots of dollars it's what they choose to drink. They dont even know we call it megaswill, this is a forum were we make beer.... we discuss beer... Not sure why people care if we hurt the feelings of the megaswill. As Fents pointed out earlier he only just drank one today. Fents drinks megaswill ner ner ner ner. How could you.... 

What are we taking about again... Katie get back to testing software...


----------



## LexP (19/3/09)

Katie said:


> cm2 it's a silly discussion which mmm I am contributing to... we all know i am silly... should see me drunk...
> 
> My partner puts solar panels on rich peoples homes, every so often (nearly every day) he will be offered a beer... in which you can guess it's either a TED's, Carlton Dry, Super Dry etc. Do you think he declines no way not after spending a whole day on a roof when its being in the high 30's... goes back easy. These are people with lots of dollars it's what they choose to drink. They dont even know we call it megaswill, this is a forum were we make beer.... we discuss beer... Not sure why people care if we hurt the feelings of the megaswill. As Fents pointed out earlier he only just drank one today. Fents drinks megaswill ner ner ner ner. How could you....
> 
> What are we taking about again... Katie get back to testing software...



Ultimately a lot of it comes down to ignorance, most people have never tried what most of use would call "real beer" and so will continue to buy what the advertisements say is beer. 
Often when I go to parties I'll bring something like a corked bottle of La Fin du Monde or Saison Dupont, something completely different to what their experience of beer is. Usually it works and I get people asking where they can find stuff like that and other recommendations.


----------



## matti (19/3/09)

'the needle returned to the start of the song, and we all sang along as before' Del a mitri ish
I said it before and I'll say it again.
Beer is beer and then there is some more Beer.
I enjoy drinking and I have a problem. (where's that AA link again)
I like beer.
Lets return to talk about real beer.
What is a beer.
It is undistilled fermented sugars, mainly extracted from grains that is carbed up.
So drink up and shut up


----------



## under (19/3/09)

I too agree Coopers are at the top.

I dont think you can go past a good homemade beer. 

1. AG 
2. Partial
3. Extract / Speciality
4. Commercial
5. Extract
6. K&K


----------



## SJW (19/3/09)

> So you know what we call "megaswill" are of lower quality... and you ask us why we don't like it? This thread is a crock.


+1 to that.

Maybe Angry Scotsman is really just Darren? Looking for another fight.
This thread is like going to to Royal Dalton and saying "paper plates do the same job, Royal Dalton Sucks"
The way I see it is, if you rate Megaswill then you need to take a close look at your own Home Brewing practices.
(Steve breaks out the flame suit)


Steve


----------



## buttersd70 (19/3/09)

SJW said:


> Maybe Angry Scotsman is really just Darren? Looking for another fight.



Nah, maybe it's beeroclock.....sugaz, anyone?


----------



## brettprevans (19/3/09)

pfffssh royal doulton. only fine bone wedgewood for me :huh:. great analogy there Steve




under said:


> 1. AG
> 2. Partial
> 3. Extract / Speciality
> 4. Commercial
> ...



mate that a bit of ignorance showing through. you rank commercial megaswill above K&K? i'll just assume you mean proper commerical beer. but then again i can make K&K/kit & bits thats mistakable for AG, so again i think its a bit ambitious to rank them. IMO of course


----------



## SJW (19/3/09)

What r u guys calling Megaswill? If its just VB and New.......it is crap, but I would not dump all commercial beer in as Megaswill. I even found a 6 pack or Lwenbru in the archives last night


----------



## Katherine (19/3/09)

LexP said:


> Ultimately a lot of it comes down to ignorance, most people have never tried what most of use would call "real beer" and so will continue to buy what the advertisements say is beer.
> Often when I go to parties I'll bring something like a corked bottle of La Fin du Monde or Saison Dupont, something completely different to what their experience of beer is. Usually it works and I get people asking where they can find stuff like that and other recommendations.



See I disagree with that a little bit its not all ignorance some people just like watery beer... full stop!


----------



## SJW (19/3/09)

> See I disagree with that a little bit its not all ignorance some people just like watery beer... full stop!



I agree, but why come on a Homebrew forum and bang your drum. Thats just looking for trouble IMO.


----------



## HoppingMad (19/3/09)

In terms of megaswill, the folks here bag it because we all want to go one better, and brew something that's way better than that stuff that's over filtered, over pasteurised, over sugared and resembles something coming out of a lab rather than a brewery. If you want to look cool at the club swigging out of clear bottle sporting the latest holographic label then more power to you. 

Aussie Homebrewers respect beers that keep it simple. That's why names like Coopers get respect :beerbang: 

Hopper.


----------



## Cracka (19/3/09)

buttersd70 said:


> Nah, maybe it's beeroclock.....sugaz, anyone?




Come on Buttersd70, it's "raw suga"

How could we forget :icon_cheers:


----------



## Frank (19/3/09)

Slightly OT.
I have seen more than one photo on this forum with the 'old bag of Goon' in the background. A cask of Fruity Lexia for the ladies at the BBQ... 
The same people Katie's husband is installing Solar Panels for, who drink VB, and eats scones off the Royal Dalton, are probably posting on another forum about the 'common folk' that would purchase wine for less than $20 a bottle.
I know we all love craft beer, but each to their own, it's all about making money for the big companies. :icon_cheers: 

If everyone who drank beer demanded high quality craft made with fresh hop flowers; Just imagine how expensive and in short supply Hops would be. I think we should all shut the fu#k up and keep it to ourselves. Secret squirrel from now on, tell no one how good our beer is.


----------



## Katherine (19/3/09)

Boston said:


> Slightly OT.
> I have seen more than one photo on this forum with the 'old bag of Goon' in the background. A cask of Fruity Lexia for the ladies at the BBQ...
> The same people Katie's husband is installing Solar Panels for, who drink VB, and eats scones off the Royal Dalton, are probably posting on another forum about the 'common folk' that would purchase wine for less than $20 a bottle.
> I know we all love craft beer, but each to their own, it's all about making money for the big companies. :icon_cheers:
> ...




Ill drink to that!!!! actually Im thirsty home time yet.. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## MarkBastard (19/3/09)

peas_and_corn said:


> Miller Chill.



DONT...MENTION...ITS...NAME...!!! :icon_vomit: :icon_vomit: :icon_vomit:


----------



## Muggus (19/3/09)

Personally I think a large number of drinkers in this country go off beer (ie drink spirits) for good is because they're exposed to a market that is flooded with poorly made beer that is hard to drink at temps above 2 degrees.
Almost any cold beer is great, don't get me wrong, but the Aussie beer market seems to be based around beers that taste drinkable only when they're ice cold. Which is half to reason why alot of blokes dread drinking the 'dregs' of a bottle of Megaswill. If it were a good beer, you'd be licking the glass!


----------



## staggalee (19/3/09)

Almost full.

stagga.


----------



## chappo1970 (19/3/09)

Boston said:


> If everyone who drank beer demanded high quality craft made with fresh hop flowers; Just imagine how expensive and in short supply Hops would be. I think we should all shut the fu#k up and keep it to ourselves. Secret squirrel from now on, tell no one how good our beer is.



Bostons got a point I have to agree with! :icon_cheers:


----------



## buttersd70 (19/3/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> pfffssh royal doulton. only fine bone wedgewood for me :huh: .



No, you're well wrong! Royal Doulton, with hand-painted periwinkles.... and room for a pony.


----------



## trevc (19/3/09)

> VB, Tooheys, Carlton etc all have this chemical aftertaste, nil or little flavour and no aroma... Other than that of dirty sock water...



I'd like to point out that it's predominantly Australian brewed megaswill that suffers from what (I imagine) sock water would taste like. Most North American varieties are just lacking in flavour, and dirty-sock. 

(Disclaimer: I'm about to head out for a 6 pack of whatever beer-like beverage is cheapest at the local!)


----------



## sijani (19/3/09)

The analogy I like to use is to compare home cooked meals with the best ingredients and technique to McDonalds.

Sure, If you're starving the first burger or two almost resembles food. If you're not starving and eat it chances are it will end up in the bin.

Given the chance most people with the right tools and ingredients and know how will always bang up better tasting food than you can buy in most restaurants. (McDonalds is NOT a restaurant, it's a process.)

Megaswill = cheapest legal ingredients, fast turnover of raw materials, maximum profits for shareholders. "Why change the recipe when the suckers customers like it" First rule of business or was it the third...

Anyway, what was I talking about? ...That's right...Beer...wanders off to get another megaswill from the fridge (Coopers at least  )


----------



## Pollux (19/3/09)

trevc said:


> (Disclaimer: I'm about to head out for a 6 pack of whatever beer-like beverage is cheapest at the local!)



Hollandia can normally be had for $10-11 for a sixer....

I just don't get the people who walk past the German lagers and pilsners which are often sold for $13-15 for a sixer and grab the $16-17 Carlton Draught/VB/New......Hell even Monteiths range is better and it's only $14...


----------



## loikar (19/3/09)

gava said:


> no such thing as a bad beer.............some are just better than others



AfrickinMEN!


----------



## MarkBastard (19/3/09)

It's as much the consumers fault as the megaswillers. Keep in mind when Tooheys Extra Dry was conceived I believe it was designed as an entry level beer for women. No taste, clear trendy bottle, 330ml instead of 375ml etc.

But the blokes loved it, because the average bloke LOVES beer that doesn't take like beer, but is more as watered down as possible.

Don't get me wrong there's nothing wrong with some megaswills, they're just not as good as the alternatives.


----------



## sijani (19/3/09)

BeerFingers said:


> AfrickinMEN!



...Huh? 

Oh hang on, A...fricken...men.

I thought you liked our darker brothers for a second


----------



## staggalee (19/3/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> pfffssh royal doulton. only fine bone wedgewood for me :huh:. great analogy there Steve
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cm2, I don`t as a rule follow other`s recipes, but I wouldn`t mind a squiz at your k&k/kit and bits that`s mistaken for allgrain beer?
Might be tempted, you never know.
Ta

stagga.


----------



## Black Dog Brewery (19/3/09)

OK I resisted until now - Flame suit on!!

God, there are some precious people on here - I wouldn't starve because I cant eat in a silver service restaurant for every meal nor would I not drink what most would call megaswill just because I cant always have an AG beer!

But then again Im a fat bastard so that probably says something!!! lol

And isn't it a case that without lesser quality beers good beers wouldn't be good they'd just be beer!?!?

Now where is my warm can of VB


----------



## sijani (19/3/09)

To the uneducated palate a lot of the megaswills are fine as is McDonalds or KFC or whatever...If you like it, kudos to you...

A lot of people can't taste fine differences or don't appreciate what it should (or could) taste like.

I think it's a modern syndrome of our overly processed foodstuffs (especially the US of America and wannabe US of Australia)

Try the megaswill in the euro nations or even N.Z. It's a whole other kettle of smoked haddock with a potato :blink: .

I've ran out of analogies. But not beer, so I'm going back to enjoy my semi megaswill. Little Creatures Pale Ale.


----------



## DUANNE (19/3/09)

MEGASWILL. IHAVE FRIENDS THAT I HAVE TRIED TO FEED BELGIANS , LITTLE CREATURES AND OTHER QAULITY BEERS. NINE TIMES OUT OF TEN I WILL GET THE RESPONSE AHH IT S ALRIGHT BUT STILL NO CARLTON DRAUGHT, VB , PURE BLONDE ETC. 12 MONTHS AGO ISTARTED HBING TO SAVE A DOLLOR OR 2, TRYING TO EMULATE MY FAVOURITE BEERS MELBOURNE "BITTER" OR BOAGS PREMIUM. NOW I HAVE FOUND THIS FORUM AND OTHERS AND HAVE TRIED 300 DIFFERENT BEERS AND GROWN TO APPRECIATE EACH STYLE ON ITS OWN MERITS.NOW I ALMOST EXLUSIVLY DRINK ALES! ALL THIS BEING SAID I WENT TO THE AIRSHOW LAST WEEK AND GRUDGINGLY PAID 7 BUCKS FOR A CAN  OF VB. THE SAME WEEKEND I DID MY FIRST BIAB AND NO_CHILL BEER , STILL WAITING FOR THE RESULT.WHAT DID I BREW AN APA OFCOURSE.


----------



## jonocarroll (19/3/09)

BEERHOG said:


> <snip the whole damn lot>


AAAAAARGH! My eyes are bleeding!!! 

Edited for politeness.


----------



## chappo1970 (19/3/09)

:icon_offtopic: Is it a full moon or just the day for dummy spits, rants, taunts, dementure... mere observation not directed at anyone in particular? :lol:


----------



## sinkas (19/3/09)

god this thread is fked, heres hoping the scotsman has one to many tennants supers and buggers off


----------



## mika (19/3/09)

Don't feed trolls...


----------



## Bribie G (19/3/09)

Just got home from my buddy's doctoral grad. ceremony which really pissed me off because I could only have 2 beers and it's Thursday, but it was worth it to share his big day. It was at QPAC (theatres, concert hall etc) and at the trendite bar they only had Fosters products (seems to be a trend back to the old days... Caloundra RSL has no Lion brews at all. Imagine an RSL in QLD bigger than Manly RSL with no XXXX but I digress) so it was either the crownies or a cascade special lager. You know what, that Cascade is equal to anything mainstream out of Germany or Denmark. Very Very noice indeed. Thirsty boy actually posted that they are doing a top notch recipe at the moment and I concur. Hops leap out of the bottle.

Mind now I'm home I'm into a pint of my AG County Bitter with the Bramling Cross, late hopped with EKG plugs........ very noice also.


----------



## staggalee (20/3/09)

Black Dog Brewery said:


> OK I resisted until now - Flame suit on!!
> 
> God, there are some precious people on here - I wouldn't starve because I cant eat in a silver service restaurant for every meal nor would I not drink what most would call megaswill just because I cant always have an AG beer!



Yes, but you have to realise that 95% of them are just saying that because Joe Whatsisname said it before and it seems to be the right thing to say, sort of a mob mentality.
But meanwhile, behind closed doors,............ :lol: 

stagga.


----------



## SJW (20/3/09)

> If everyone who drank beer demanded high quality craft made with fresh hop flowers; Just imagine how expensive and in short supply Hops would be. I think we should all shut the fu#k up and keep it to ourselves. Secret squirrel from now on, tell no one how good our beer is.



Thats GOLD. I love it


----------



## Supra-Jim (20/3/09)

SJW said:


> Thats GOLD. I love it



Motion seconded and carried!!!!

:icon_cheers: SJ


----------



## warra48 (20/3/09)

Good beer can only be brewed when not wearing pants.


----------



## brettprevans (20/3/09)

warra48 said:


> Good beer can only be brewed when not wearing pants.



sans pants APA anyone

hope your plumbing is hardplumed and theres no boiling wort being sloshed around.


----------



## Adamt (20/3/09)

Warra wears a skirt


----------



## Katherine (20/3/09)

sinkas said:


> god this thread is fked, heres hoping the scotsman has one to many tennants supers and buggers off



lol.....



Adamt said:


> Warra wears a skirt



nothing wrong with that.... heels make it easier to reach the pot....


----------



## brettprevans (20/3/09)

KT with the Women's Brewing Tips. Enlighten us with more gems. this is great. I suppose you can just slip off the stockings and use as an emergency hop sock also

actually maybe you can answer this. Do women brewers have the same problem with brewing as they do bbqs? ie bbq- women runs around shopping etc prepares everything. bloke cooks meat on bbq and everyone thanks the man for such a great bbq. So with brewing, do you do everthing with your man then coming around, stirs the mash a bit then leaves and claims to have made the beer?


----------



## reviled (20/3/09)

Katie said:


> nothing wrong with that.... heels make it easier to reach the pot....



:lol: bahaha, have you actually ever brewed in heels Katie? That should be your profile pic!!


----------



## jonocarroll (20/3/09)

Katie said:


> <snip> make it easier to reach the pot....


I thought that was why people carried around the little bags like this... <_< 

Boom boom cha.


----------



## Katherine (20/3/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> KT with the Women's Brewing Tips. Enlighten us with more gems. this is great. I suppose you can just slip off the stockings and use as an emergency hop sock also
> 
> actually maybe you can answer this. Do women brewers have the same problem with brewing as they do bbqs? ie bbq- women runs around shopping etc prepares everything. bloke cooks meat on bbq and everyone thanks the man for such a great bbq. So with brewing, do you do everthing with your man then coming around, stirs the mash a bit then leaves and claims to have made the beer?



My partner and I both like cooking etc we have different strengths of cause... we used to run a Bistro together and yes he (the cook) got all the credit, even though I had a lot to do with the menu etc and ideas, so when people do come around for lunch or dinner he generally gets the credit but he will always say I put it together. 

As with brewing we do it together, half and half I guess... ying and yang just like in cooking different strengths... I love stirring the pot and putting the hops in. I can pour the grain in I wasnt joking about the heals makes it easier as Im a short ass! Even though I love beer and making Im still very much a girl... so I get him to pull the bag out....


----------



## warra48 (20/3/09)

Just floating an idea.

http://forum.northernbrewer.com/viewtopic....=14&t=68070


----------

